# Need an ID please.



## theinjected1 (Aug 18, 2007)

When I got these fry they were labeled 'mixteco'. I think the Genus is right, not sure of the species. Sorry for the crummy pics, it is the best I can get with the camera and lighting.

Thanks!

http://s351.photobucket.com/albums/q470/theinjected1/?action=view&current=DSCF0260.jpg

http://s351.photobucket.com/albums/q470/theinjected1/?action=view&current=DSCF0255.jpg


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

too blurry, the second pic looks like a firemouth but hard to tell


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

to me they look like.....rams


----------



## mariojess (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks like a Thorichthys maculipinnis.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

It's definitely not a Ram or a Firemouth but it is one of the T. family!

I think it looks like Thorichthys aureus!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=60

And heres a link to the Thorichthy's genus on this site:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=44


----------



## theinjected1 (Aug 18, 2007)

I think you have it 128. They have really cool flowing fins and the alpha is REALLY red/orange when excited. I think the real clincher is the aggression towards the rest of the tank mates seals the deal. I pulled the alpha and rearranged the hard scape. What is the easiest way to sex these? I have had two spawns, no survivors because I had no other tanks up in time, now I do. I would love to try and breed these.


----------



## thor meeki (Sep 12, 2008)

Are they from the same spawn?
If not cool
but if they are I wouldn't try to breed fish that are brother & sister.

jmo


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i definitely second Thorichthys maculipinnis.


----------



## wiseoldowl (Feb 19, 2008)

I think they are a unclassified member of the Thorichthys family.
There is a mixteco gold and blue strain.
Females develop a black blotch on dorsal fin at about 1".


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i still say maculipinnis


----------



## wiseoldowl (Feb 19, 2008)

Gold


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

the gold mixteco dont have blue lips, you can see the blue on the lips of the OP's fish, therefore, i still go with maculipinnis.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

well two pics aren't the best angles ... but barring better pics, I would have to say _T. maculipinnis _easily for the win.

I reserve the right to change that if better pics are posted though. :lol:


----------



## wiseoldowl (Feb 19, 2008)

Let me rephrase.
I don't necessarily think their Mixtecos.
I was just trying to state what Mixtecos are.
From the blurry pics they do favor maculipinnis but hard to tell.


----------

